# Shooting the Grand Rapids Mud Run tomorrow!



## Bosman (Aug 24, 2012)

My sports company has shot the GR Mud run for the past 3 yrs and it has been a lot of fun! Here is my promo images for this year. The idea is to get a shot of them before they go in the mud and then after they do the mud run to see how messy they end up lol! I had to download them from my FB blog since they are on my home computer and not my lappy. Here is where i posted. http://www.facebook.com/Fast.Photo.Pro
Also these are really low res, the real deal is sharp and colorful!


----------



## distant.star (Aug 24, 2012)

.
They're just as nutty there as anywhere, I guess.

I enjoyed Grand Rapids. Spent a few days there doing a story on Amway many years ago. Midsummer there was still light on the golf course at 10PM!


----------



## Bosman (Aug 25, 2012)

distant.star said:


> .
> They're just as nutty there as anywhere, I guess.
> 
> I enjoyed Grand Rapids. Spent a few days there doing a story on Amway many years ago. Midsummer there was still light on the golf course at 10PM!


Yea it stays light out late mid summer, i remember playing beach volleyball til 9:45 pm  
What was the story on Amway for?


----------



## RunAndGun (Aug 25, 2012)

My GF started doing "mud runs" last year and is crazy about them(I've been to two of them with her and shot). All the people that do them are crazy, too. You couldn't pay me enough to participate in one, but I will say one thing that is great about them is that a lot of them benefit good causes. She has run in one that benefits MS, twice. I don't remember the other.


----------



## distant.star (Aug 25, 2012)

Bosman said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Nothing exciting. I was working for a business magazine and wrote a piece on their distribution operation. I'm sure it's all different today. I did some pictures of their management folks on the golf course at 9PM, after work.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 26, 2012)

I tell you what people laugh like crazy! There is a 3 to one ration of girls to guys too. For some reason girls think its cool. I loaded my photos on my mac around 3pm and it is midnight now and LR is still loading the previews lol. Course there are 32,000+ of them!


----------



## mcasey (Oct 8, 2012)

Fantastic game just release all the pressure ans also artificial for the health also .I really like playing this game .Energy is superb..


----------



## bvukich (Oct 8, 2012)

I shot the Dirty Girl Mud Run for a friend from work in August. It was a blast.

Mostly shot with a 60D & 100-400:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4452956602987.2179681.1261706002&type=1&l=5bc4442d87

One thing to keep in mind, which never occurred to me before shooting that day, is that when the girls are covered with mud it's really hard to tell them apart. I was lucky that my "girls" were all wearing distinctive attire (prom dresses), but there were about a dozen other ones there I knew, that I never noticed going by.

So if you're going there to shoot a specific team, make sure they're all wearing something easily identifiable under mud. Or at least make sure they know where to look for you and get your attention as they are coming up to your spot(s), although that can break the mood too. The natural expressions are so awesome, it sort of ruins it if they get too "posey".


----------



## bvukich (Oct 8, 2012)

Bosman said:


> I loaded my photos on my mac around 3pm and it is midnight now and LR is still loading the previews lol. Course there are 32,000+ of them!



Wow, I thought the ~3000 I took was a lot. Although I guess I was only shooting one team. Was that just yours, or from all of your companies photographers at the event?


----------



## mcasey (Oct 18, 2012)

I really love the mud runs. It gives you so much fun and rush. This mud run would have been over by far, until now. But i do wants to know more about such types which are held throughout the world.


-----------------------------
Mud run


----------



## Bosman (Oct 30, 2012)

I ended up with 10,163 images that got posted of my own. The images at my earlier post were images i took, but they were screen shots of my marketing for the event.


----------

